
Ghost wants to retrofit your car so it can drive itself on highways in 2020 - oxplot
https://techcrunch.com/2019/11/07/ghost-wants-to-retrofit-your-car-so-it-can-drive-itself-on-highways-by-2020/
======
Nokinside
How they plan to deliver this in that time frame? It would require chaining
the laws and regulations. I would think that public testing and verification
regulators want can take long time. You have to design standardized testing
procedures etc.

If they ask money before they deliver (SoftBank, IPO, or deposit) I understand
why they say what they say.

[https://www.gh.st/](https://www.gh.st/)

> Using a safety process typically reserved for the aerospace and defense
> industries, Ghost will be the first self-driving technology that can’t get
> bugs or glitches.

Nobody in aerospace would have balls to say something like that.

------
bradknowles
I wouldn’t say “your car”.

I would say “your car if it already has all the tools preinstalled to be ready
for remote control.”

In other words, not really any cars currently on the road, at least not in any
numbers.

